# Looking for an online game



## Durandal (Nov 2, 2004)

Like the title says, I'm looking for an online game to join. I'm not too picky about what it is, either, though currently I've got the D&D/d20 bug. Forgotten Realms, Greyhawk, Eberron, homebrew - I'm up to play in just about anything, and my schedule is pretty open. I generally prefer to play fighter-type characters, but I'll play just about anything - and I'm big into roleplaying. If you'd like to contact me and talk to me, please do so - I can be reached by e-mail at JacobGreyfang@hotmail.com, on AIM as KnightVeritas, and on MSN Messenger as KnightOfDarkRenown. Thanks.


----------



## Durandal (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone? Anyone? I'm not a bad guy, and I bring cookies. Or I would, were I not looking for an internet venue.....


----------

